
California job creation number is misleading (followup) - masonic
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/09/09/sept-9-letters-california-job-creation-number-is-misleading/
======
masonic
This is in response to this Mercury-News article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15154200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15154200)

